# Schwinn Disc Brake Krate



## jrcarz (Apr 17, 2020)

What years were the Disc Brake available on the Krates.  I am told just 1973 but I was also told 72 and 73? 
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 17, 2020)

also what is  a good price for a 72 Lemon disc krate that is in nice cond. possibly restored?


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 17, 2020)

I believe both 72 & 73 disc brakes were available. A disc krate/peeler is way more money than a regular one. Check sold ebay auctions but they range from $1500 - to the moon!


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 18, 2020)

Of course , condition of original over restored has everything to do with giving a value of a bicycle.

Disc Brake was "NEW for 1972"
Krates 1972 - 1973
Manta-ray 1972
If you look in the 1971 SCHWINN CATALOG there is a Grey Ghost with a Disc Brake set-up, pre-production bicycle for 1972. There are late 1971 Krates and Manta-ray bicycles with Disc Brakes.
I personally own a dated, December 1971 Disc Brake Krate.


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 18, 2020)

thanks everyone. One last question. Is there a way to know if the bike is an original disc krate or if it was added on. 
Thanks


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 18, 2020)

There is no information with that details.  If the KRATE is dated a 1972 or 1973 more than likely it would have the Disc Brake set-up.


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the info.


----------

